# Issue replacing license plate lights with led's...help!



## TT_Power (Apr 5, 2006)

Has anyone changed their license plate lights out to LED's? I am trying to do it, and the car is recognizing it as them being burned out. It seems like the fix will be to solder a resistor onto the bulb...but what OHM's and Watts? Anyone know? This is the only resource that I've found so far:
http://tadasauce.wordpress.com...hting/
The stock bulb is a C5W, the ones I bought are these:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ories


----------



## Kemer1 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: Issue replacing license plate lights with led's...help! (TT_Power)*

Another option is to go in with the VAGcom and disable the self diagnostic on the lights. All the MkV Jetta and GTI guys have this come up when they get EU LED tails. So they just go and disable it. Wish I had the codes, but I'm sure you can find a DIY either on the OEMpl.us site or the MkV forums.


----------

